# عماص



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم

اقبلوا اعتذاري عن سؤالي الغريب، لكني ساقني الفضول عن إدخال كلمة «عماص» على موقع الباحث لأني لاحظت عدم وجود هذه الكلمة في اللهجات الأخرى - ولم أجد نتائج. فما هو الإسم الحقيقي؟
​


----------



## cherine

وعليكم السلام،

الكلمة أساسها غمص و/أو رمص.

من لسان العرب عن غمص:
وقيل: الغَمَصُ ما سالَ والرَّمَصُ ما جَمَدَ، وقيل: هو شيء تَرْمِي به العينُ مثل الزَّبَدِ، والقطعة منه غَمَصة، وقد غَمِصَت عينُه، بالكسر، غَمَصاً. ابن شميل: الغَمَصُ الذي يكون مثل الزبد أَبيض يكون في ناحية العين، والرَّمَصُ الذي يكون في أُصول الهُدْب.

من لسان العرب عن رمص:
الرمص في العين: كالغمص وهو قدى تلفظ به، وقيل: الرمص ما سأل، والغمز ما جمد، وقيل: الرمص صغرها ولزوقها، رمص رمصا وهو أرمص.


----------



## إسكندراني

خلفية رائعة شكراً لك شيرين.ـ
لاحظت عدم وجود أي مقابل حقيقي لهذه الكلمة بالإنجليزي​


----------



## cherine

عفوًا يا اسكندراني. إذا أردت معرفة معناها بأكثر من لغة، يمكنك مراجعة هذا الموضوع.


----------

